# Questions for Wii owners.



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm still looking at all of my gaming options.  

These questions are for those who own a Wii.  

First, what is your overall impression?  Is it worth the money (I ask because some regret buying it, sell it later, etc.).  I realize the graphics aren't as good as PS3/Xbox 360, but I know that there are more family-friendly games, etc.  

Second, how do you find the interactivity?  Is the remote overly sensitive?  Is the new remote accessory (coming out in June) supposed to fix any of those issues?  

Third, have you downloaded any of the older games available online (such as those for SNES, Nintendo 64, etc.)?  If so, do you just store them on a memory card?  How much room do they take?  

Thanks for the input.  

As I said, I'm exploring my options.  I know I asked about PS3/360 earlier, but I just came to the realization that I could buy a brand new Wii and a refurbished PS2 for the same price as buying one PS3 that I wanted.  LOL


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

In addition to my PS3 and XBox360 we also have a Wii. It is great as a console game that makes you get up and move. Overall the games are fun and highly interactive. 

That being said, the games that are out for the Wii are not really my type of games. My husband is very fond of the Wii Fit and those types of games. The Wii is also great for kids since many of the games do not have the blood and gore that is common in many of the other gaming consoles. I got the Wii for my husband a few years ago and honestly, until the Wii Fit came out we didn't play it. In fact, we didn't even realize that the power brick had gone bad after not playing it for over a year.

It is a good and solidly thought out console it is just not my cup of tea.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I don't own a ps3 or a xbox360, but I do have a wii. Only one member of the family is a gamer, but this console and the many of the games available for it are very popular in my family. Everyone from my four year old cousin to my great uncle plays the wii. My friends and I play games like  Rayman and the Rabit Rabbits 2&3, rock band, and guitar hero. My brother and mom are into the Wii fit. Meanwhile dad and his brother play golf and tennis on the wii. If you are looking for a console with a lot of multiplayer games for family time or just a good time with some friends.  My family and some of my friends have Wii parties from time to time. It was a great investment for my family.

I won't say the the remote is overly sensitive. I don't know if it was in the beginning, but I have no uses with it now. 

The Wii is able to use Game Cube games. So you may/maynot be able to find some old games you like that depends.


----------



## cheshirenc (Dec 27, 2008)

we have a wii with the wii fit console.  We were given a sony gaming console with some games but we don't use that at all.

I like the wii because it is addictive and interactive.  Other than reading I can't be still and couldn't get into tv or computer games.

We have the wii, wii fit and the game outdoor challenge game that comes with a mat you use to jump and run.  It is by far the kids favorite game.  The adults like it too, but it hurts us.

We have enjoyed it.  We have used it with as young as a four year old and as old as an 78 year old.  We did add additional remotes and remote chargers.


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks for all of the input.

Has anybody gone on to the Nintendo store and downloaded any of the older console games to the Wii?  I'm interested in that gameplay and the process.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

My husband went out to the Shopping Channel and downloaded the Nintendo 64 Paper Mario.  It's cheesy graphics and there is no text smoothing, so it's kinda hard to read.  But he really enjoys playing it.  He did have to get the other controllers to play the older games - the wii-mote doesn't work.
Speaking as a non-gamer, I am able to use the wii-mote much better than any other type of controller.  I don't do so well with multiple buttons and toggles and things.  It's more intuitive for me to swing the remote to hit a tennis or golf ball.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

I haven't downloaded any games, but I did look around in the store.  You have to have your Wii connected to your home network, of course, and you also have to buy a Wii Card, or Wii Points, or something like that.  They should sell them anywhere that sells Wii games.  I think it's 1000 points = $1.  You also need to get the classic controller to play most, if not all, downloaded games, I think.  I'm not sure if the GameCube controllers work with them or not.

I love my Wii, but I'm a Nintendo girl all the way.  I dislike graphic, violent games, and I love the Mario and Zelda franchises, which are only available for Nintendo.  It's a great console if you're looking for something that the whole family will enjoy, and it's a huge hit for parties.


----------



## cheshirenc (Dec 27, 2008)

marianner said:


> ... and it's a huge hit for parties.


yep, that's true. funniest is watching adults do the balance games after having a drink or two...


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

mwvickers said:


> First, what is your overall impression? Is it worth the money (I ask because some regret buying it, sell it later, etc.). I realize the graphics aren't as good as PS3/Xbox 360, but I know that there are more family-friendly games, etc.


I love it. No regrets here whatsoever.



> Second, how do you find the interactivity? Is the remote overly sensitive? Is the new remote accessory (coming out in June) supposed to fix any of those issues?


Remote works really well, but of course, it depends on the game too.

The new Motion+ add-on sounds great. It will be a definite upgrade. One company said it's _too_ good, _too_ accurate - if that makes any sense.



> Third, have you downloaded any of the older games available online (such as those for SNES, Nintendo 64, etc.)? If so, do you just store them on a memory card? How much room do they take?


Yep. I have tons of Virtual Console games and one WiiWare game so far. I love them. You can now play them all from an SD card - an option that wasn't available until recently - and you can now finally use SD cards that are higher than 2 GB. (Though, I have only a 2 GB card and there's still tons of space left.)


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

I have to agree with everyone above.  It is a great family game.  The boys love it when we play Boom Blox or Rock Band with them.
Outdoor challenge is my 4 year old's favorite thing, and loves to beat his mommy! 
DH likes the very basic "Tank" game on Wii play.

It really depends on what type of gamer you are.  My older nephews who are more into Call of Duty or Halo, don't think much of the Wii at all.  (They will play it when they come over to babysit and seem to enjoy themselves too! )

Haven't tried to download anything yet.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

My dad, age 73, and my sister, 41 and wheelchair bound, and lives with my dad, bought over a year ago.  It has been the best thing ever for both of them, but especially for my sister.  My dad is pretty active anyway, but this helps for activity in the winter.  
It has been amazing for my sister.  It increased the strength in her arms.  I used to have a hard time getting her chair up and down the van ramp.  Her strength has increased and she can help so much more.  
I got them Mario Kart for Christmas hoping it would help with her depth perception.  She is getting much better at the game, and she also doesn't run into the walls in the hall in her wheelchair near as often.  
deb


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I have had a Wii for about 2 years and love it. I initially bought it to have at the lake house so the gkids would have something to do when we couldn't go out on the lake. It has been such a big hit with the family (all ages) that my kids now all have them at their own homes. Even my mom likes to play! Well worth the investment.


----------



## bookfiend (Feb 22, 2009)

I bought one last summer when the Dr. told my son he had to loose 100lbs.  We wanted him to get active, but with it 110 F. outside.....
He used it for about a month and was dripping sweat every time, then lost interest.. Hes 16, back to halo and call of duty.  I actually use it alot, for the exercise.  I'm not going to a gym, and its already in the triple digits here.  It has some reallyy active games, where you get a workout, but dont really realize it till the next day when you FEEL it!  I agree with the others, its a great group interactive game.  It seems like every one loves it, except teenage boys.  Also, when some of my family invited themselves to visit, the Wii distracted everyone enough to forgo the mandatory arguing and fighting.  Payed for its self that night!  When my husband played the wii sports boxing the first time, he had so much fun that I had to make him quit 4 hours later.  He payed for it for the next week.  The only problem Ive found is that games that were not made for the wii specifically, dont translate very well to the wii controllers.  To avoid buy a bunch of games that didn't really respond well, I joined gamefly (netflix for video games).  We never bought Call of Duty or any of those, because this was suppose to be for active games, and Jr already has them for xbox, so I cant tell you how well those work.  If your into graphics, and those kind of games, dont get a wii, if you want something the whole family can enjoy, dont hesitate.  I advrage 3 hrs a day on days off.  Then I go straight to my Kindle.


----------



## hazeldazel (Oct 30, 2008)

we have a ps2, a ps3 and a wii.  I luuuuuurve the wii!  my dh loves the wii, we take it to family gatherings and my 70-yr-old mom kicks my butt in golf and bowling.  my cousins and their kids love the wii and we enjoy playing the games together.  it really feels like you're playing tennis, bowling, etc. - it's very responsive and feels natural.  in short, you won't regret it.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

We love ours and we have bought online games from the wii shop channel ect. IIRC it will tell you how much memory it takes up in the description before you purchase.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Okay this is what we have in our home:

Nintendo
Super Nintendo
Nintendo 64
Gameboy
Gameboy color
Nintendo Nano
Nintendo Gamecube
DS
DS Lite
DSi
Wii
Wii Fit (I forgot this one earlier...oops!)

Xbox 360

Playstation
Playstation2
Playstation3
PSP

Atari

An arcade game(like the ones at the bowling alleys)...too that comes with classic games.

Wii is our favorite so far, along with the DSi.  It's easy to download the games...we downloaded a lot of them.  Mostly the original Mario Bros games and Donkey Kongs.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Rasputina said:


> We love ours and we have bought online games from the wii shop channel ect. IIRC it will tell you *how much memory it takes up* in the description before you purchase.


This no longer matters. With the latest firmware update, you can play all of those games from an SD card now. (If you have the SD Card Channel, you have the latest update.)


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

There are two technology items that I unashamedly promote:
The Kindle - surprise!
And the Wii - but for the FIT.
The basic games and sports packages are clever and fun.
Some others are good but they are just as good on other consoles. Shooters and RPG are (in my opinon) better on PS2/3 and Xbox.

BUT THE FIT.

This is something well thought out, well engineered and well executed.
I like free weights and using your own body - such as pushups, crunches etc.
But the Fit gets you to improve your core muscles and balance.
And that can be easy if you need it to be or strenuous if you can take it.
I think this is fab.
Just sayin......


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I got Wii Fit about 2 weeks ago and it is an awesome addition to our Wii game collection! I had been using the Dance, Dance Revolution for a good workout, but this is so much better.

I don't play the action type games (Star Wars, Zelda, etc), but my DD who has both Wii and PS2 says that Wii is easier. I prefer the games made for Wii.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

CS said:


> This no longer matters. With the latest firmware update, you can play all of those games from an SD card now. (If you have the SD Card Channel, you have the latest update.)


Nice to know, I have been stuck on 1 game for awhile so I haven't even looked anywhere else on the wii in ages LOL


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Angela said:


> I got Wii Fit about 2 weeks ago and it is an awesome addition to our Wii game collection! I had been using the Dance, Dance Revolution for a good workout, but this is so much better.


Really? I have both, and I actually prefer DDR to get in some decent aerobic exercise. I can always work up a sweat with DDR. Ideally I'd use both regularly, Wii Fit for core strengthening and DDR for aerobic, but...


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

marianner said:


> Really? I have both, and I actually prefer DDR to get in some decent aerobic exercise. I can always work up a sweat with DDR. Ideally I'd use both regularly, Wii Fit for core strengthening and DDR for aerobic, but...


If you get into the advanced step aerobics on the fit, it will give you at least as much a work out as DDR.
My daughter who is a longtime DDR person, likes that better on PS2 but does an hour most days on the fit.
Different thing I guess.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> If you get into the advanced step aerobics on the fit, it will give you at least as much a work out as DDR.
> My daughter who is a longtime DDR person, likes that better on PS2 but does an hour most days on the fit.
> Different thing I guess.


Good to know. I guess I just have to spend more time on the Fit to unlock the good stuff then


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I got to tell you that normally I am not one who wants to be in the same room with the word Yoga (Yoda would be ok though).
Yoga is not seen as being a guy thing. Ya know?
But the Wii Fit has sucked me in to Yoga. Boy do I exercise muscles with that system. Even the half-moon can be hard when you are trying to keep the red mark in the little yellow dot.
And the advanced step aerobics, as I already said, is hard.
And definitely the strenth things.
But the games has the Zen item that is real hard to do.
So yeah, but you have to get past the early stuff to unlock the hard stuff.
Unless of course you cannot do the hula hoop (I just can't).


----------



## bookfiend (Feb 22, 2009)

There are a couple of risers available now, that bring the wii fit board up to standard aerobic height 4in, that is said to really enhance the workout.  I like My Fitness Coach (not really a game, more like a workout video that mixes it up every day)  It has options to use gear you already own, like a fitness ball, hand weights, and aerobic step, (I use the fit board).  My Favorite is Golds Gym Cardio Workout.  Its cardio boxing, you can work out a la cart, or with a prepaired workout. Great for cardio, core, and arms, and fun too.  I also have the 
Disney version of ddr(I figured disney songs would be better than Hip Hop), but I'm not coordinated enough to get much of a workout from it yet (showing some improvement).  It has a workout mode, where you set the # of calories you want to burn, and it keeps track, I'm not sure how accurate it is though.  350 calories is about 45 min of play time.  If you can get past all of the cute perkiness, Wii Cheer is killer for arms and shoulders.  I defiantly feel it the next day, and anyone who knows me would laugh me out of the room if they knew I owned it, but great for arms and shoulders, that's why I bought it, You can actually skip past most of the perky.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

bookfiend said:


> If you can get past all of the cute perkiness, Wii Cheer is killer for arms and shoulders. I defiantly feel it the next day, and anyone who knows me would laugh me out of the room if they knew I owned it, but great for arms and shoulders, that's why I bought it, You can actually skip past most of the perky.


Thanks for sharing that...I buzzed right past Wii Cheer the other day. Never would have thought of using it for arms and shoulders. I'll have to take a look at it.

This Wii program is being released May 19th. I thought it looked pretty interesting. It's Bob Greene.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks for the reviews, bookfiend. I might look into My Fitness Coach, and I'll definitely look for risers for the balance board.



sebat said:


> This Wii program is being released May 19th. I thought it looked pretty interesting. It's Bob Greene.


Hmmm, that one looks interesting, too!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Off topic:  I do not have a Wii but I am looking for an exercise DVD.  Something for strength, cardio, not too hard to begin with.  I have a video I have used for years but sadly it has worn out.  It was one that we made of one of our exercise classes.  It lasted about 15 years.  I think that's pretty good.  Anyway, I'm hesitant to go buy something and then not like it.   I would love to join Curves, but I've done that before and it didn't work out for me.  I'm not overweight and so I'm not exactly embraced.  No one on the Boards has steered me wrong yet, and I'm sure you all have used other programs before you got your Wiis.  What do you suggest?  
thank you,
deb


----------



## bookfiend (Feb 22, 2009)

drenee said:


> I'm sure you all have used other programs before you got your Wiis. What do you suggest?


Sorry, I didn't exercise before Wii. I have a very active, labor intensive job, that always kept me in ok shape. But these last two years with the writers strike, and the 10 months of actor negotiations, work has been scarce. I have had alot of days off, but haven't curbed my beer intake, so Ive gained some weight. The wii, isn't really like working out, its fun. I'm way too lasy to workout.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Okay this is what we have in our home:
> 
> Nintendo
> ...
> ...


Sounds like my daughter's house! They have at least one of nearly everything.

As for us, we have the original Nintendo and the Wii with the WiiFit. DH and I like playing the Wii but we play different games. I tend to play the more active games, DH the more sedentary ones. We only recently got high speed Internet at our house. I will be connecting the Wii to the wireless network next week after I return home from being on the road for a few weeks. I expect we will download some of the older games after getting some classic controllers.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Annalog said:


> Sounds like my daughter's house! They have at least one of nearly everything.
> 
> As for us, we have the original Nintendo and the Wii with the WiiFit. DH and I like playing the Wii but we play different games. I tend to play the more active games, DH the more sedentary ones. We only recently got high speed Internet at our house. I will be connecting the Wii to the wireless network next week after I return home from being on the road for a few weeks. I expect we will download some of the older games after getting some classic controllers.


LOL! I forgot to put down Wii Fit....going to modify post now


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Annalog said:


> I expect we will download some of the older games after getting some classic controllers.


Just a note: You don't need the Classic Controllers for every older downloadable game. The remote is fine for some of them. The Classic Controller (or a GameCube controller, if you have that already) is only needed for some of the games.


----------



## bookfiend (Feb 22, 2009)

If you do end up buying a wii, and want more than one set of controllers, Some versions of wii play come with a remote, for about the same price as a remote alone. And defiantly spring for a wireless nunchuck, It really sucks having the cable hit you over, and over and over!


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

I got Dancing with the Stars for the Wii for Mother's Day and the nunchuck cord keeps whacking me in the face! I didn't know they had wireless nunchucks.

The game is really fun, btw, especially for this Dancing with the Stars fan!! I get to dance with Derek and Maks.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

bookfiend said:


> If you do end up buying a wii, and want more than one set of controllers, Some versions of wii play come with a remote, for about the same price as a remote alone. And defiantly spring for a wireless nunchuck, It really sucks having the cable hit you over, and over and over!


Oooohhhh......


----------



## bookfiend (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks for adding the link, whoever did it.  That is actually the one I own, there are about 10 on the market.  There is also some cheaper that use your wired nunchuck and make it wireless.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

You're welcome - I guessed at it, and I think that is the only wireless nunchuk that Amazon is carrying right now.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> If you get into the advanced step aerobics on the fit, it will give you at least as much a work out as DDR.


Sure enough, I pulled out the Wii Fit again and after I did one round of basic step in unlocked the advanced! I got advanced hula hoop, too. I like these much better, even though I sometimes get confused with the sideways steps. At least they don't boo me like DDR does


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

marianner said:


> Sure enough, I pulled out the Wii Fit again and after I did one round of basic step in unlocked the advanced! I got advanced hula hoop, too. I like these much better, even though I sometimes get confused with the sideways steps. At least they don't boo me like DDR does


I love the hula hoop, I taped my son doing it. He is a pro! LOL!


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

I have a Wii and I luv it.
What I think puts it above and beyond ANY other system out there is the fact that you are active with the Wii games,not just sitting there with a controller.
It adds a dimension to gaming that no other system can match.
The games are reasonably priced and they are many varieties for all ages.
I also own the Wii Fit and I have actually stopped going to the gym daily,as my Wii Fit gives me a better workout ,geared specifically toward my needs.
Lots of people make a big deal over the Sony P3 but I had the choice between the 2 when I bought my Wii and the Sony P3 just can never measure up to my Wii.
I have a Blu Ray so I don't need an overpriced ,have to sit there and push buttons to play games,Sony P3 lol


----------



## bookfiend (Feb 22, 2009)

I bought wrist and ankle weights today, im sure they will enhance all of my workouts.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Sugar said:


> I have a Wii and I luv it.
> What I think puts it above and beyond ANY other system out there is the fact that you are active with the Wii games,not just sitting there with a controller.
> It adds a dimension to gaming that no other system can match.
> The games are reasonably priced and they are many varieties for all ages.
> ...


Sugar,
I have always believed that the game systems (or using a PC for that matter) were all the same. Kinda.
The big difference was the games that were available on them.
Who needs an Xbox360? Only those that want to play Halo and then you HAVE to have one.
Who needs a Playstation (2 or 3) only those that wanted to play DDR or Final Fantasy (any number). 
And at that time Nintendo was almost out of it with what? Mario?

But now many of the games are available on multiple platforms - choose the one you like.
And the Wii ........
And the Wii.........
And the Wii.........
It uses controllers in a new way - that's the excitement.
Zelda is the same on all the systems that it is available on - if you ask me.
The key thing is playing Zelda.

Well, can you do step aerobics on the Xbox?
Can you do nice Yoga with a trainer on PSP?
The bowling and tennis are nice.
But the FIT is wonderful.
Can you tell that I heartily endorse this system?

And yet I really like the Playstation - for what it does. I think Sony made a BIG mistake including a Blu Ray player in the base system - driving up the price and without providing any REAL advantages for game players. In my opinion.
Just sayin......


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

We have a Wii and an Xbox 360 - oh and PS2 that has been in the basement for a couple of years not being used.  

Mr. KM had wanted the Wii ever since he heard about it.  He was one of those psychos who camped out when they were first released so we've had one since the beginning.  The only disadvantage (huge, according to Mr. KM) is the graphics.  So we got an Xbox 360 a year later.  And the graphics are a HUGE advantage over the Wii.  For regular, sit-on-your-a*s, gaming, it is a much better platform.  But for everything else, the Wii is the winner.  I hate gaming so I never use the Xbox - except to watch Netflix movies - love that feature.  But for bringing the family together, the Wii wins hands down.  We have tournaments - golf, baseball, bowling, tennis, Super Smash Brothers, Mario Kart, and now Dancing with the Stars.  Very fun.

Another fun game we have is the snowboarding one that you use with the Wii board that comes with Wii Fit.  I can't snowboard for the life of me, believe me, I've tried.  But on this game, I'm pretty darn good.  Kind of like Wii baseball.  I'm pretty good that too.  

For me, I'd get a Wii.  But for Mr. KM, he prefers the Xbox.  He plays every night while he's running on the treadmill.  That's a feat!  He gets his wireless headphones on and I don't have to watch or hear the swearing or the violence.  Thank heavens!  Sometimes he wipes out - that I can't help but notice - the whole house shakes and I run into the room to make sure he's okay.


----------



## hazeldazel (Oct 30, 2008)

KindleMom - for family tournaments, have you tried Mario Party 8? SOOOOOOOOOooooooooo much fun! Try the hotel/monopoly one, it's perfect for family get-togethers.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

We have that one too - yep, it's a lot of fun.  I can't remember all the games, there are too many.  

The younger kids really like all the Lego games - Star Wars, Indiana Jones, Bat Man, etc. but prefer them on the Xbox because it's easier to control for games like that.  I'm not sure what constitutes a "game like that," but it's probably good we have both platforms.


----------



## kindlevixen (Jan 13, 2009)

we absolutely love our wii... It gets used at least everyday. If not by me or dh, but by the kids (8 and 4). We have the wii fit and I am looking forward to the new Wii Active linked above.

My kids love the Wii Outdoor Challenge and Bloom Blox. Oh and all the lego games.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

I would put the PS3 right out of the running. It's a glorified BluRay player, with a shorter games catalog and hardly any online support.

Otherwise, it just depends on what you want out of your game console. We have both an XBOX360 and a Wii. Playing the Wii by yourself (unless it's Wii Fit) is actually pretty boring. We only use ours when we have friends over, and really only then when there are a full 4 players.

The Xbox has some great features:

Xbox Live Arcade is amazing. Free game demos (which could keep you busy for weeks on its own heh), cheap "small" games, including ports of popular board games like Carcassone and Settlers of Catan (which doesn't have "local" multiplayer unfortunately).

Media center functions. We use ours to stream our whole ripped DVD library, as well as downloads from Hulu and other places. Also has Netflix streaming, but don't try to use that unless you have 3mbps internet connection at least.

So as an over-all entertainment platform, I land on the xbox side. If you want novelty, family/party games then go for the Wii.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

I would never go near the Xbox 360 for one reason  - Red Ring of Death.

MS knowingly makes broken systems. Just about everyone I know has had to send their system back in, sometimes multiple times. No matter how good their warranty is, that's unacceptable to me.

I have a Wii, but if/when I get another system, it'll be a PS3. I don't think including a Blu-Ray Player was a mistake at all. In fact, it's one of the reasons I'd buy the system. I'd need a better TV first though.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

patchymama said:


> we absolutely love our wii... It gets used at least everyday. If not by me or dh, but by the kids (8 and 4). We have the wii fit and I am looking forward to the new Wii Active linked above.
> 
> My kids love the Wii Outdoor Challenge and Bloom Blox. Oh and all the lego games.


Boom Blox is my absolute favorite Wii game!


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

sebat said:


> This Wii program is being released May 19th. I thought it looked pretty interesting. It's Bob Greene.


I picked this up on Friday (it's on sale at Fry's - $49.99), and I started the 30-day challenge on Saturday. It takes a little practice to get the nunchuck harness on right so it will pick up your moves correctly (it does better when it's up higher, and the resistance band is a little weird - you basically knot it to the handles. It's a good workout, though, at least for a wimp like me. (You can choose from, I think, three levels of intensity.) I did my workouts on Sat. and Sun., and today is a rest day for me. (It schedules a rest day every 3-4 days on the 30-day challenge.) It can work with the Wii balance board, but it's not required, and it will ask you if you have one.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

marianner said:


> I picked this up on Friday (it's on sale at Fry's - $49.99), and I started the 30-day challenge on Saturday. It takes a little practice to get the nunchuck harness on right so it will pick up your moves correctly (it does better when it's up higher, and the resistance band is a little weird - you basically knot it to the handles. It's a good workout, though, at least for a wimp like me. (You can choose from, I think, three levels of intensity.) I did my workouts on Sat. and Sun., and today is a rest day for me. (It schedules a rest day every 3-4 days on the 30-day challenge.) It can work with the Wii balance board, but it's not required, and it will ask you if you have one.


Good to know.

I ordered it the day it came out. Mine is sitting at the in laws waiting for me to move back to the mainland in a week. I can't wait to try it out. I will be a wimp too.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Okay - you convinced me - I bought my first gaming console - and WiiFit - and EA Sports Active. I need to get more active, and the gyms I have checked out have not interested me.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

ohh. Was wondering about the EA?


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Vegas_Asian (Experiment#305) said:


> ohh. Was wondering about the EA?


Will let you know as soon as I get them.  I still can't believe I bought them. I think it will be worth it though.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

MonaSW said:


> Will let you know as soon as I get them.  I still can't believe I bought them. I think it will be worth it though.


Thanks. I have the Wiifit, but usually by the time I get to using it...or at least out from under the entertainment case-thingy, someone has alreay drained my batteries. So I recommend rechargables


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

I have lots of rechargeable batteries and a couple of chargers. And since I am probably the only one that will be using it, I should be okay - unless I pique my boyfriend's curiosity and he starts using it. (I can hope, he's the one with diabetes.)

Time for me to get some sleep, have a great evening everyone!


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

I love the wii. I haven't played many of the sotry games, just mainly the exercise games.


----------



## kindlevixen (Jan 13, 2009)

I got my Wii Active the day it was released... I love it.  I like it a lot more than the fit.  Its less about fun games tho... more about working out.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

The other one that looked interesting was . I may get that one in a month or two if I like the Wii and it is working for me.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

MonaSW said:


> The other one that looked interesting was . I may get that one in a month or two if I like the Wii and it is working for me.


I want this one, too!


----------



## kindlevixen (Jan 13, 2009)

My kids adore the outdoor challenge.  Not so great in regards to graphics, but its fun!


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

On pins and needles here - it's out for delivery!


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

I think I dove in too fast, I'm exhausted! You sure can get a good workout with this thing. Wow.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks Marianner, I was wondering if I should purchase Wii Active.

theresam


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

DD just got Active and said it is great and it kicked her but*!


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Angela said:


> DD just got Active and said it is great and it kicked her but*!


I'll second that one. Apparently I am in much worse shape than I thought. The "easy" workout brought me to my knees. But, I got it for a workout and if I keep at it, I've got to get better...

I like the way it mixes the cardio with resistance training, but I use my regular tubes instead of the band that came with it. I think the handles are much more comfortable - especially since I am holding a wiimote at the same time.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I love my Wii. I go in spurts playing it. My favorite games are the Zelda games and those are available only on the Wii. We have the Wii fit but I have not used it in a month or so. I prefer going to the gym or playing soccer. 

We also have the PS3 and the XBox 360. We use the PS3 mainly for movies, although my fiancee likes the baseball game on the 360. He plays mainly on the XBox 360.

The Wii has some of the better party games and has games that work well for kids. Most of the games I have seen for the other consoles are games I would not allow my nieces and nephews to play. Too much gore and violence and other issues.


----------



## Stephanie924 (Feb 10, 2009)

MonaSW said:


> Okay - you convinced me - I bought my first gaming console - and WiiFit - and EA Sports Active. I need to get more active, and the gyms I have checked out have not interested me.


Mona, this is exactly what I am contemplating buying. Please let me know how you like it. I live alone, have lots of workout dvds but nothing interests me right now. At least it is getting warm enough to get into the pool after work which I enjoy but I'm thinking I could really get into the Wii since it doesn't seem like just another boring workout.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

^^^ I just purchased exactly those items in the last week.... The Wii Fit is fun, and the Board is also used in the Sports Active exercises. The Wii Fit games use the cute little Miis (they look like the Little People), and some of the exercises are more "fun," and it's not regimented; you do the exercises you want. The strength exercises are not easy, and the yoga poses are enjoyable.

The Sports Active has more lifelike images, and the exercises are planned out for you. I received this game yesterday, and looked it over, but didn't go through an entire set of exercises until today. I'm pretty out of shape, and it was NOT easy. I chose the low impact activities.... It first made me walk, then run, in place. Then there were punching/kicking exercises, lunges, squats and some relatively easy strength exercises with the included giant rubberband. Using the Wii Fit Board, there is an inline skating exercise, where you squat down on the board to pick up speed, and then have to life alternating legs up over obstacles on the road. I think it was 22 minutes of exercise, with each exercise repeating once over the coarse of it. I think I spend about 35 minutes total on it, as you need to watch the videos to see how to do the exercises first.

Both "games" are very different, so you get a good variety. Wii Fit will call it like it is (I _am_ a Couch Potato), and the Sports Active is very rah-rah, way to go, build your self-esteem. Both games also track your progress, and the Wii Fit will happily let you know what you weigh, and give you an approximate BMI measurement.

All in all, I think this was a great purchase for me.... My doctor has been pestering me to lose some weight, and he mainly wants to get my heart rate up several times a week. I'd much rather stumble into the basement and play with this instead of heading to the gym.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Well, this isn't exactly a fitness game, but I sure do feel the burn in my arms.



Great game!


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

At my level of fitness, I think I prefer the Wii Fit. But I intend to alternate between the two. I was surprised how much of a workout I got with the Wii Fit program, the exercises I was doing today were deceptively easy, but I worked up a nice sweat and felt it in all my muscles.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

MonaSW said:


> At my level of fitness, I think I prefer the Wii Fit. But I intend to alternate between the two. I was surprised how much of a workout I got with the Wii Fit program, the exercises I was doing today were deceptively easy, but I worked up a nice sweat and felt it in all my muscles.


Yeah, the first two days kicked my butt, too - my legs were pretty sore after all the lunges and things. The third didn't seem as bad, though - it was more upper body and cardio. If you go into workout mode (instead of the 30-day challenge), it'll show you what each day is going to be, and you could do them individually if you want.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

marianner said:


> If you go into workout mode (instead of the 30-day challenge), it'll show you what each day is going to be, and you could do them individually if you want.


That's what I plan to do, the 30 day challenge is too much for me at this point.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I just ordered a wii and wii fit. It mom gave the kids some money while she was here and they combined it to buy a wii. I kicked in enough to cover the difference.

I figures I can use it as a PE requirement and justify it as a homeschooling expense.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

As if my obsession for DecalGirl wasn't bad enough, I'm now looking at skins for my yet to be delivered Wii... You know how hard it is to get 2 adults and 4 kids to agree on one skin One that we haven't already had

<sigh> I have issues...


----------



## Magpie (Feb 19, 2009)

MonaSW said:


> The other one that looked interesting was . I may get that one in a month or two if I like the Wii and it is working for me.


Hey there ladies. I have this game and its used very little. I would consider selling it if anyone is interested. I just don't play any of my wii like I thought I would. Send a pm if intrested.


----------



## bookfiend (Feb 22, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I just ordered a wii and wii fit. It mom gave the kids some money while she was here and they combined it to buy a wii. I kicked in enough to cover the difference.
> 
> I figures I can use it as a PE requirement and justify it as a homeschooling expense.


Defiantly a PE, especially on days where its too hot or too cold. Good luck with the skins. Maybe you choose the skin for the wii, and let the kids pick out for the remotes, and nunchucks. You need multiple for multiple play, so let them pick their own. Also when you buy additional nunchucks, go for the wireless ones. If your kids are younger, you might want to try the outdoor adventure that linsaygator is selling. It seems to be geared toward 10 and younger. (I got Gyspie for my wii its subtle, but pretty.)


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I figures I can use it as a PE requirement and justify it as a homeschooling expense.


Excellent! I'm going to get Outdoor Challenge too. 



luvmy4brats said:


> I'm now looking at skins for my yet to be delivered Wii... You know how hard it is to get 2 adults and 4 kids to agree on one skin


LOL - no, no skins for my Wii!


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

So far I am loving Wii Fit. I have been using it every day except for a rest day once a week, and it is really keeping me interested and keeping my heart rate up. The boxing bit is more fun that I thought it would be and I love the hula hoops. As fun as it is, the time really passes fast. For the first week I am sticking to a half hour at a shot. I'm going to up it to 45 minutes for the second week. And the wireless chuck works great for boxing.


----------



## bookfiend (Feb 22, 2009)

I don't know if it's the same for you guys, but my Wii has shown me exactly how extremely uncoordinated I am.  I think my Mii has a permanate kink in her neck from sighing, and shaking her head at the patheticness of my attempts on the games.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

bookfiend said:


> I don't know if it's the same for you guys, but my Wii has shown me exactly how extremely uncoordinated I am. I think my Mii has a permanate kink in her neck from sighing, and shaking her head at the patheticness of my attempts on the games.


LOL! Try the EA Active Sports workout instead. It's much more encouraging!


----------



## bookfiend (Feb 22, 2009)

Oh no, the fit is right, I'm pathetic.  But I do see improvement in my coordination, slowly but surely.  And when I occasionally do good its a real boost to see it cheer instead of sigh heavily.  Not nice on kids egos I'd imagine.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

We've been enjoying the Wii Fit too. Love the Hula Hoop! I also do the EA Active and finished up Day 3 of the 30 day challenge this morning. I didn't really expect to get this much of a workout from it. I am seriously sore all over, yet I keep going back for more. Last night my husband and I stayed up until nearly 2 am bowling on Wii Sports. I'm getting pretty good at it.

bookfiend, I've killed my poor Mii on the tightrope so many times..I keep jumping off..Not sure how it keeps happening. 

We have the Outdoor Challenge, but haven't gotten to it yet. Maybe tonight.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

bookfiend said:


> Oh no, the fit is right, I'm pathetic. But I do see improvement in my coordination, slowly but surely. And when I occasionally do good its a real boost to see it cheer instead of sigh heavily. Not nice on kids egos I'd imagine.


Have you tried the Soccer one on the Fit? I get smacked iin the face so many times it's truly pathetic.


----------



## bookfiend (Feb 22, 2009)

If getting smacked in the face was the goal, I'd be high score. I hit more balls standing still, than if I'm actually trying. When we first got it, I was all proud of hitting 15 out of 100, then my kid got on, and only missed one or two.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

bookfiend said:


> If getting smacked in the face was the goal, I'd be high score. I hit more balls standing still, than if I'm actually trying. When we first got it, I was all proud of hitting 15 out of 100, then my kid got on, and only missed one or two.


LOL! I'm so bad at the soccer one. Have you gotten to where they start throwing panda heads at you yet? It's even more confusing for me, because I actually have a panda in my Mii Plaza.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

bookfiend said:


> I don't know if it's the same for you guys, but my Wii has shown me exactly how extremely uncoordinated I am. I think my Mii has a permanate kink in her neck from sighing, and shaking her head at the patheticness of my attempts on the games.


Oh yeah, its the same for me. Although my boyfriend laughed when I did well at the boxing game and I was doing the same jumping up and down in triumph dance my Mii on the screen was doing. It was hilarious.

It is working though as I see my scores getting slowly but surely better.  The soccer game bites for sure - I keep missing the balls and getting smacked in the face with shoes. But I'm even getting better at that - but more slowly. I had no idea I was so uncoordinated. It's pretty revealing.


----------



## kindlevixen (Jan 13, 2009)

I am HORRIBLE at the soccer one.  IT seems I am also horrible at tennis on the Wii Active with the balance board.... I think I missed all by 3 balls.


----------



## JeanThree (Feb 22, 2009)

I just bought the Wii today, with Mario Kart and wii play (mainly to get the extra controller). My kids (young adults) are playing Mario Kart now. It is my evil plan to get my son to visit me more often! I will be getting Wii fit and maybe Wii Active, too if I like Fit. So far, lots of fun but I am very bad compared to the kids!! My boss offered his fit to me a few months ago, so I hope he still has it. It all ended up being lots of money  so I need a break. I wanted to buy through craigs list, but DH said buy new.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

The key to the tightrope is to make sure you are straight before jumping. If you are straight on the rope befor eyour jump you should be fine.

And while it does not give you any exercise, Mario Kart is awesome. I race my nieces and nephews over the internet from time to time. It is a good time even when they kick my butt.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Okay, so if I buy Wii (the console) and Wii Fit -- do I need to buy anything else, any other accessories to be able to do everything Wii Fit offers?  I'm new to this and unclear when additional controllers, nunchucks, etc. are required.  Sorry- very beginner I know.


----------



## Kindle Convert (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm addicted to the Wii Fit and the Wii Play. So Friday I bought the EA Active and love that too. My only complaint is I might have been alittle over zealous about deciding to design a custom workout after already trying out the initial 30 day challenge work out. I did so many lunges and squats that I felt like I'd been hit by a truck yesterday! We also liked the "Work Out with a Buddy", though, with only one leg strap available in the Active, we had to get creative to find a way to attach the nunchuk to my daughters thigh. We ended up using a stretch headband...hey! it worked! And it was fun!


----------



## JeanThree (Feb 22, 2009)

I LOVE tennis!! I step into the play and swing my arms like I am really playing which may make me look like a dork, but I figure more exercise that way! I have not quite figured out how to control where it hits (like I hit it OUT so many times). soon, my opponents were rates 21 and 0.  I may buy EA Active today for me and Mario Galaxy for my son. I also probably should get a recharger.

**Major Dork and Safety Alert***  As in the above note on how I play tennis, I also took  several steps forward on my first bowling pass and the kids said I almost shoved my controller into the TV!  .    Now I place something in the way in case I get too wild. I figure I get a lunge in on every pass, and then I bowl left-handed to even the workout.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

kari said:


> Okay, so if I buy Wii (the console) and Wii Fit -- do I need to buy anything else, any other accessories to be able to do everything Wii Fit offers? I'm new to this and unclear when additional controllers, nunchucks, etc. are required. Sorry- very beginner I know.


Nope, that's all you need for Wii Fit!


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

marianner said:


> Nope, that's all you need for Wii Fit!


Thanks Marianne! I'm still deciding....and wondering how much I would actually use it. I need to find a list of which activities/games are actually on Wii Fit.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

kari said:


> Okay, so if I buy Wii (the console) and Wii Fit -- do I need to buy anything else, any other accessories to be able to do everything Wii Fit offers? I'm new to this and unclear when additional controllers, nunchucks, etc. are required. Sorry- very beginner I know.


The Wii Console comes with one controller and one nunchuck. The only thing I have needed the chuck for so far has been boxing. The Wii Fit program comes with the balance board. So there is nothing additional you need to use the Wii Fit program. Anything else is just nice to have but not needed. I did get the wireless chuck as well, but having to take the jacket off of the controller to plug it in is more hassle than it is currently worth.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

bookfiend said:


> I don't know if it's the same for you guys, but my Wii has shown me exactly how extremely uncoordinated I am. I think my Mii has a permanate kink in her neck from sighing, and shaking her head at the patheticness of my attempts on the games.


LOL, it always asks me if I trip over my own feet when walking!!!

Oh and I just love how it says 'oh' when I fist step on the board, like I'm too heavy for it LOL. I love hoola hoop but only can catch the hoop from the left side. Can't seem to figure out how to catch it from the right side and always get hit in the head no matter how hard I try.

theresam


----------



## bookfiend (Feb 22, 2009)

MonaSW said:


> The Wii Console comes with one controller and one nunchuck. The only thing I have needed the chuck for so far has been boxing. The Wii Fit program comes with the balance board. So there is nothing additional you need to use the Wii Fit program. Anything else is just nice to have but not needed. I did get the wireless chuck as well, but having to take the jacket off of the controller to plug it in is more hassle than it is currently worth.


you dint need to take the jacket off, just stretch out the bottom hole, and insert, then stretch jacket as far over the adapter as it will go. I've been doing this for months, and it hasn't permanently stretched out the jacket yet. I also take it off when I'm done, through the bottom hole


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

bookfiend said:


> you dint need to take the jacket off, just stretch out the bottom hole, and insert, then stretch jacket as far over the adapter as it will go. I've been doing this for months, and it hasn't permanently stretched out the jacket yet. I also take it off when I'm done, through the bottom hole


Ah, I was worried about tearing the jacket. I will try that instead. Thanks!


----------



## bookfiend (Feb 22, 2009)

yea, no. the silicone is super stretchy


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

kari said:


> Thanks Marianne! I'm still deciding....and wondering how much I would actually use it. I need to find a list of which activities/games are actually on Wii Fit.


The amazon link has a list down in the product description. Bear in mind, though, that all the activities won't be available out of the box. You earn credits by playing the first few games, which unlock the more advanced stuff.


Actually, if you don't want to commit to the Fit yet, you can have a blast and at least get off the couch and move around just by playing the Wii Sports game that comes with the Wii console. The games included with that are bowling, boxing, tennis, baseball, and golf.


----------



## JeanThree (Feb 22, 2009)

I second Kari's suggestion of the wiisport games. I am officially SORE today after my long tennis tournament, arms, legs and tummy so I can definitely say stepping into the swings of the games on Wii sport is active enough for me, although I will be buying the other exercise games, too.I hear they are coming out with Virtua Tennis and it uses a new motion plus attachment to the handset for better reading of your movements. BTW, Fry's is the least expensive for accessories, and Best Buy will match after they phone Fry's, but of course my son took me to Gamestop at full price ( I wanted his help and he was visiting anyway). Example, MarioKart plus wheel $50, but $45 ish Fry's, also Wi Fit $78 at Fry's. Hopefully for me, wi fit real cheap from boss ($40?) Of course, Mario kart is just fun with kids, no exercise!


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

kari said:


> Thanks Marianne! I'm still deciding....and wondering how much I would actually use it. I need to find a list of which activities/games are actually on Wii Fit.


Here is the list from the Amazon product description. You get a few from each category unlocked when you start, then as you work out the others become unlocked. I've bolded the ones I remember being unlocked when I started. I have no idea on the strength training ones because I still can't do most of them.

* Strength Training: Single Leg Extension, Sideways Leg Lift, Arm and Leg Lift, Single-Arm Stand, Torso Twists, Rowing Squat, Single Leg Twist, Lunge, Push-Up and Side Plank, Jackknife, Plank and Tricep Extension. Challenges include Push-Up Challenge, Plank Challenge and Jackknife Challenge.
* Aerobics: *Hula Hoop, Basic Step, Basic Run*, Super Hula Hoop, Advanced Step, 2-P Run, Rhythm Boxing, Free Step and Free Run.
* Yoga: *Deep Breathing, Half-Moon*, Dance, Cobra, Bridge, Spinal Twist, Shoulder Stand, Warrior, Tree, Sun Salutation, Standing Knee, Palm Tree, Chair, Triangle and Downward-Facing Dog.
* Balance Games: *Soccer Heading, Ski Slalom, Ski Jump, Table Tilt*, Tightrope Walk, Balance Bubble, Penguin Slide, Snowboard Slalom and Lotus Focus.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

When the Wii first came out there were reports of many, many accidents. Wiimotes unleashed into TVs, windows, walls, etc. Nintendo then stregthened the wrist band - we never put on the new bands - maybe we should. The following website was created to tell the story of the many accidents that Wii owners reported. It's not as funny as I once thougth it was, but it is entertaining. I think the best stories are the ones at the beginning of the blog, back when the Wii was new and fresh.

http://www.wiihaveaproblem.com/

This made me realize we've had our Wii for over two and a half years. When are they going to come out with the upgrade?  Better graphics, please!


----------



## MagicalWingLT (May 12, 2009)

I've had my Wii for 2 years now... I love it... I play it whenever I get the chance... I love the gameplay... You can get alot of exercise playing the Wii... I have downloaded Super Merio Bros., Zelda, Donkey Kong Country... I need to download more.... The game list on the Channel grows every week... Real soon you will see all games from NES, SNES, Genesis, Saturn, N64 will be on the Wii...

Game List So Far:

Sonic And The Secret Rings
Sonic Unleashed
Nights Journey Of Dreams
Mario Galaxy
Wii Play
Mario And Sonic At Olympic Games


----------



## rla1996 (Oct 28, 2008)

bookfiend said:


> I bought one last summer when the Dr. told my son he had to loose 100lbs. We wanted him to get active, but with it 110 F. outside.....
> He used it for about a month and was dripping sweat every time, then lost interest.. Hes 16, back to halo and call of duty...


Have you seen this? http://www.xbox.com/en-US/live/projectnatal/  its something new that they're developing for the x-box. It isn't out yet but could help with the problem with your son. This ones made so that the interaction is within video games that your son may like to play. Check it out.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Is it possible to tell your son that he cannot play the other video games until he spends a certain amount of time on the Wii Fit?


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Wii Fit PLUS is coming soon
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zNhyd8jUCOg


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I picked up Wii Cheer the other day off of bookfiend's recommendation. We took it over to some of our friends house and had a blast trying it out. The guys refused to play a first but after seeing the pitiful scores we girls put up decided they could do better than us. It was hilarious and we got a nice little aerobic workout to boot. As we were leaving that night, I heard my BFF's husband whisper to her...I will cheer with you if you want to get that game.  I think I will be using this game quite a bit. It's a lot of fun.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Wii Ski is pretty fun.


----------



## bookfiend (Feb 22, 2009)

ProfCrash said:


> Is it possible to tell your son that he cannot play the other video games until he spends a certain amount of time on the Wii Fit?


I wish it were that easy. If we gave him an ultimatum, he would just not play any games, he'd sit in his room and stare at the ceiling rather than do something he doesn't want to do. His real mom did a great job of ruining him, before his dad and I got him. We take it one day at a time, in the long run hes come a long way, but has a LONG way to go still. And you know how they get between 16-21.... They know everything.....and are bullet proof Anyway it could be allot worse, he could be partying with friends every weekend.


----------



## bookfiend (Feb 22, 2009)

rla1996 said:


> Have you seen this? http://www.xbox.com/en-US/live/projectnatal/  its something new that they're developing for the x-box. It isn't out yet but could help with the problem with your son. This ones made so that the interaction is within video games that your son may like to play. Check it out.


Thanks for the info ria, A big part of the problem is he's lazy too. He even figured out how to WIN at wii sports boxing, just by flicking his wrists, so he can do it from the couch and not exert any energy.


----------



## bookfiend (Feb 22, 2009)

Sebat, glad you guys had fun with the cheer.  Like I said if you can get past the cutesiness, it really works your arms, and shoulders.  I use wrist weights.  Also, I use all of the waiting time in between songs to stretch, so I save time by not having to stretch after my workout.
Lately, I've been spending around 2hrs in the morning on Wii.  I start with  My fitness Coach, then Golds Gym Cardio Workout, move on to Disney's DDR(with ankle weights), and finish up with Wii Cheer.  It's not a "hard core" workout, but I figure its better than nothing, and its more fun than a real workout, I know I wouldn't stick to that.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I got a message from a friend last night who lost her big screen tv due to one of their family members not wearing their Wii remote wrist strap!  I needed that reminder... I have gotten lazy in that area!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Angela said:


> I got a message from a friend last night who lost her big screen tv due to one of their family members not wearing their Wii remote wrist strap! I needed that reminder... I have gotten lazy in that area!


I'm so scared one of my kids is going to do something like that.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

CS said:


> Wii Fit PLUS is coming soon
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zNhyd8jUCOg


Ohhh, that looks good!


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Angela said:


> I got a message from a friend last night who lost her big screen tv due to one of their family members not wearing their Wii remote wrist strap! I needed that reminder... I have gotten lazy in that area!


Same thing just happened to my Aunt. She still owes $800 on the tv and it costs more to repair it than she paid for the tv in the first place. It pixalized the entire screen.


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

I just got my Wii Fit yesterday at Wal-Mart.  It is so cool! I had to have it after reading all of the posts on this thread.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

The posts here have had me thinking about one as well.  And last night my son called and said I needed to get one.  He has started using his wife's and really likes it.
Please let me know what you think.  I've heard mixed reviews.  
deb


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

sebat said:


> Same thing just happened to my Aunt. She still owes $800 on the tv and it costs more to repair it than she paid for the tv in the first place. It pixalized the entire screen.


SEBAT!!! Are you stateside?? I have missed seeing you around.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

drenee said:


> The posts here have had me thinking about one as well. And last night my son called and said I needed to get one. He has started using his wife's and really likes it.
> Please let me know what you think. I've heard mixed reviews.


If your son lives near you, I suggest you head over to his home and try it out.... I love mine, it's a lot of fun, even though I am horribly uncoordinated.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

He's about 2 and 1/2 hours away.  My mom has one.  I think I'll try hers out week after next when I'm down there for work.  That's a good idea.  Thanks.
deb


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

drenee said:


> He's about 2 and 1/2 hours away. My mom has one. I think I'll try hers out week after next when I'm down there for work. That's a good idea. Thanks.
> deb


You will love it, Deb!


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

It is probably not enough for someone who is in reasonably good shape, but for someone as out of shape as I am, it's fantastic and I love being able to do whatever exercise I feel like doing. I didn't think I would ever be attracted to step and boxing, but those are two of my favorites.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

We got the motion plus thingys for the Wii today and have been playing Tiger Woods Golf (disc golf, really).  It's more fun than the other disc golf games that we have tried.
I like the looks of the new Fit stuff.  One of the drawbacks of the original was that you are not able to create workouts so you waste time going from one exercise to another.  So this should be a big improvement.  It also looks like it will have some longer step routines.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Can I ask what the motion plus thingys are?  I got my dad the Tiger Woods golf.  He doesn't play it much.  He plays the version that came with the system more.  Maybe if I got him some thingys he might like it better.
deb


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

It's this little thing that you plug into the bottom of the existing wii-mote. It's supposed to increase your accuracy and pick up on smaller wrist movements. Here's a link to Amazon - but notice that it says it works with "compatible" games - so you may need a new verison of the Tiger Woods Golf to use it.
http://www.amazon.com/Wii-MotionPlus-Nintendo/dp/B001TOQ8NO/ref=sr_tr_1?ie=UTF8&s=videogames&qid=1244808181&sr=8-1


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank you.  I didn't realize there could be more than one version of Tiger Woods golf, so I'll have my sister check and see which one he has.
deb


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Angela said:


> SEBAT!!! Are you stateside?? I have missed seeing you around.


Yes, I'm living at my in-laws and hoping an assignment comes in soon. I think they punish you for taking a week vacation by withholding jobs. All the openings were filled and there aren't any start dates on the listings they currently have. Monday will be 2 weeks off and I'm ready to be moving on. I've been trying to check email, FB and boards once a day but that's about it.

It's nice to know I've been missed.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Deb,

You DO want the Wii Fit.

I do not gush about very many products, especially not techie toys. (Cause they just don't impress me much). But the Wii Fit (not the Wii by itself - although it is nice) is exceptionaly. The design engineers got it right. The software "game" allows you to work at your own pace and to set your own goal and helps you measure your progress towards that goal. It also does a rough body index and tracks your weight/balance against some "norm". And tells you your condition age. This can change from much less than your actual age if all cylinders are firing to much above your actual age if you are tired/wornout/off balance. 
You start off with a small set of activities in 4 areas: yoga, strength, balance and games. You unlock more activities by succeeding. But the system eventually unlocks more just because you are trying, even if you do not get great "scores". The yoga is terrific, because the balance board measures how well you keep your core centered while you balance and move. The games allow you to have some fun while pretty much doing the same. 
And you do step aerobics. (add the feet to the board and increase the workout). etc. etc. etc.
It can give you a light workout while you have some fun or you can find yourself sweating and engaging in high cardio activities. All up to you.
Great stuff.
I really don't think you can go wrong.
And I think it is terrific for everyone.

More than Just sayin......


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Geoff, thank you.  Great review, and you answered some of the questions I had and some I didn't know I had.  
deb


----------



## bookfiend (Feb 22, 2009)

Deb, you may  want to wait for the Wii Fit Plus to come out, It looks like the same exercises, different more interactive games, and customizable workouts.  Not sure when it comes out, or if it will have option of buying with or without balance board.  After watching the utube posted in this thread, I have a feeling that if I got the plus, I wouldn't use the regular fit any more.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

bookfiend said:


> Deb, you may want to wait for the Wii Fit Plus to come out, It looks like the same exercises, different more interactive games, and customizable workouts. *Not sure when it comes out, or if it will have option of buying with or without balance board.* After watching the utube posted in this thread, I have a feeling that if I got the plus, I wouldn't use the regular fit any more.


It should be released this fall

_• Wii Fit Plus comes packaged with the Wii Balance Board accessory. For people who already own Wii Fit, the Wii Fit Plus disc will be available for purchase separately. _


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> It should be released this fall
> 
> _• Wii Fit Plus comes packaged with the Wii Balance Board accessory. For people who already own Wii Fit, the Wii Fit Plus disc will be available for purchase separately. _


Woo Hoo!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I think when the plus comes out I will purchase it with the board again.... Then my husband and I can hula hoop together!


----------



## bookfiend (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks Luv, I couldn't find that info anywhere. good to know.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> I think when the plus comes out I will purchase it with the board again.... Then my husband and I can hula hoop together!


So you can use 2 boards at once? Does it recognize and give feedback for both?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

thanks for all of the great information.  A Wii is the next thing on my wish list.  It's going to have to wait a bit or I'm going to have to pick up some free lance work first.  I've spent too much on myself here recently.  
deb


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> I think when the plus comes out I will purchase it with the board again.... Then my husband and I can hula hoop together!


I know WiiFit doesn't allow it. It would be great if WiiPlus did, that would be awesome.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Lost 13 pounds with my WiiFit. Woohoo!


----------



## bookfiend (Feb 22, 2009)

MonaSW said:


> Lost 13 pounds with my WiiFit. Woohoo!


 WOW  You should be so proud of yourself. How long did it take, what is your routine?


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

I've been using the Wii since the 27th of May, and use it every day unless I am sick. So 22 days so far. I do 30 minutes a day, have been working up to 45 minutes a day (have only done that three times so far). I mix it up a lot, lots of balance games and aerobics with some yoga every once and a while. I just got the Aerobics Step Platform for Wii Fit and started using it tonight. It adds some oomph to the step routines. It's a lot of fun and I get a great workout.  And these great ExerSocks.


----------



## bookfiend (Feb 22, 2009)

wow, good for you, what a great feeling.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

This is the most fun exercising I have ever had, I love it.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I bet I could lose weight too... of course, I will actually need to use the thing instead of just talking about it!


----------



## bookfiend (Feb 22, 2009)

I have a routine, and I work out every day for the last month, my problem is too much beer. Book=Beer, and since I haven't been working much lately, there has been alot of reading, which = alot of beer.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Beer good.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I gave up Alcohol for Lent one year and lost 25 pounds. I cut way back on my drinking after that. I had more money and weighed a lot less.

Congrats on the weight loss! 

I can't wait for my wedding dress fitting. I have lost about 10 pounds in 6 months but I am developing muscle. I am at the gym three days  week (minimum) lifting weights) and playing soccer twice a week. I don't count slow pitch softball as exercise.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Congratulations Mona.  How exciting.  
deb


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

MonaSW said:


> Lost 13 pounds with my WiiFit. Woohoo!


Congrats! You doing any diet modification or just the exercise?

I'll be happy when DH's next job assignment comes in. I can't wait to get relocated and start. We're living with the inlaws right now. My SIL just had a baby. She comes over everyday to use the Fit while someone watches the baby. Everyone in the family sits around and watches her workout.  I'm just not into that kind of togetherness. I think I'll wait until we get transferred.


----------



## PJP (Jun 1, 2009)

MonaSW ,
Would you mind telling me where you got the Aerobics step platform ? That looks great and I'd love to pick up one . Our local Gamestop doesn't carry them but I did find one on Amazon that I think might be the same one .
Thanks ,
PJP


----------



## bookfiend (Feb 22, 2009)

Toysrus sells the one mona posted, also there is a foldable one on amazon.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

MonaSW said:


> I just got the Aerobics Step Platform for Wii Fit and started using it tonight.


Mona,

There are no reviews on Amazon... How do you feel about its stability? I was going to order one (I _think_ it was a different manufacturer) and it had bad reviews, said it wasn't stable. Neither of us is very coordinated, I don't want to fly off the thing. 



PJP said:


> MonaSW ,
> Would you mind telling me where you got the Aerobics step platform ?


The picture she posted was a clickable link to the item on Amazon.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

I've slowly been changing my diet over the last couple of years and eat a lot more fresh fruit, veggies and grains than I used to eat. Plus I started walking on my lunch break. Last year - for the whole year - I only lost 10 pounds. So I am very excited to be losing more.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I am trying to remind myself that inches are more important then pounds. I went from flabby belly to a slightly less flabby belly with a two pack. So I have only dropped ten pounds but I know that I have lost inches and that I am getting stronger. My muscles are becoming more defined. In the end, I am healthier and that is more important then the weight.

Stupid scales....


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

The very first things I noticed last year when I started walking and changing my diet was that I lost inches and dropped clothing sizes. It really is encouraging to have to take pants in!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I have to echo both of your comments.
When my doctor wanted me to lower bad cholesterol (a few years ago) I increased fruits, vegetables and started eating serious salad. Also seriously limited sweets and dairy and red meat. These changes alone dropped pounds and increased energy.
But when I ask my doctor which she would prefer: weight loss or exercise, she says exercise. Even if it puts on weight. Cause it will help stabilize your blood pressure, will improve your Cholesterol levels, will stabilize your blood sugar and improve your cardio condition. I know I am not saying all those things correctly (our resident nurses can help us get them right, if we need it) but my point is that exercise does more than just burn off some fat cells.

So that is why I love the Wii Fit. It helps people "do something" who might not otherwise. DDR (Dance Dance Revolution) is a great calorie burner. But it is not for everyone. Not everyone is able or willing to go outside and play ball (and for some this is too much anyway). But everyone can do the Wii Fit at their own pace in the privacy of their own home. And it lets you increase a little at a time.



And let me put in a plug for the Yoga routines. I used to think Yoga was froo froo. But the Fit makes it easy if you need it to be but can make it strenuous if you can go there. And I like it better than a class. *TRY IT!!!!!*


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Changing diet and dropping alcohol will bring a nice change in weight. The exercise piece does all those things that geoffthomas says that it does.

I think the Wii Fit is a great first step. I think it gets people up and moving and sweating and improving areas that they need to improve. Hopefully it gets people back into the habit of exercising and they take that motivation and move onto other programs. I don't think that the Wii Fit is a long term health program or that it was intended to be a long term health program.

I loved Curves when I started there and lost 30 pounds. I changed my diet and started the exercise program. It got me started. But the same routine over time is not going to give you long term gains. As your body does an exercise, it develops muscle memory. Doing the same exercise over and over, even when adding weight, will diminish the amount of muscle improvement you will see. So Curves and the Wii Fit, are great starters. They are easy programs to understand and do a good job of working on areas that have been neglected. They get you started.

Eventually, and by that I mean pretty fast, your body will adjust to the exercises and you will not see the same gain. Add in that most of the muscle based exercises do not incorporate weights and you will find that you will stop getting the results that you want. This will happen at different rates for people based on their initial level of fitness. I maxed out all of the muscle/weight moves on the Wii Fit my first time using it three months. I worked up a bit of a sweat and thought they would be an ok stop gap if I couldn't make it to the gym for a week or so. I don't think that I would improve my over all conditioning doing them.

In order to look my best at my wedding, I started working with a personal trainer once a week. I started six months ago. He has a hard and fast rule that I do not do the same exercise more then once a week. So I have about 8 tricep exercises, 8 bicep exercises, 4 glute exercises, 20 some ab exercises you get the picture. This way my body does not get used to the exercise and I continue to benefit from the exercises.

I have lost 10 pounds (I am at 177 now) in the last 6 months but I have been losing inches and toning. I joke that I finally have a two pack of abs. (grins) I am in a much better place now then I was six months ago even though I doubt I will reach my target of 165 pounds. I am large boned and 5'8". I am going to weigh a bit more then other folks, such is life.

I know that people cannot afford trainers, they are expensive. But there are websites (Women's Health comes to mind) that have free workouts that you can use for different activity and fitness levels that will change up routines. People can print them out and use them at the gym. Some of them don't even require going to the gym but use resistance bands, balance balls, and free weights you can buy at Target.

I guess what I am is saying is that I love the Wii Fit. I think it is fun and it is great that it is getting people started. I think that folks are going to find that they are going to need to move beyond the Wii Fit if they want to continue to see benefits.

http://www.womenshealthmag.com/fitness/workouts Women's Health workout pages


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

http://www.womenshealthmag.com/fitness/best-wii-games Women's Health recommended video games for the Wii Balance Board

"We Love Golf
$50, capcom.com
The Deal You swing the Wii Remote, a six-inch-long wireless motion-sensing wand, just like a mini club.
Trainer Says "You can't walk the course, which is golf's biggest benefit, but swinging does work your shoulders and obliques."
Work Harder Alternate between 15 pushups and 15 jumping jacks after each hole.



Ace It
Top Spin 3
$50, topspin3thegame.com
The Deal The Wiimote is your racquet as you take on Sharapova.
Trainer Says "Really move your feet to get some cardio in."
Work Harder Keep your knees bent, jump when you serve, and stretch to the sides to hit tough shots.



Take A Crack
MLB Power Pros
$40, 2ksports.com
The Deal This one features all the Major League Baseball teams, stadiums, and players (here, silly legless cartoons). You swing the Wiimote to hit, pitch, and throw.
Trainer Says "Assume a real batting stance [think squats] to hit your quads, glutes, obliques, and core."
Work Harder In Home Run Derby mode you can just swing away--the best strategy for maximizing your squatting time.



Set To Shred
Shaun White Snowboarding
$50, shaunwhitegame.com
The Deal Turn the balance board (shown at left) sideways and you're ready to tackle slopes and halfpipes.
Trainer Says "The leaning motions you do to speed up, turn, and jump are great for calves and quads."
Work Harder Grab five-pound dumbbells and do 15 lateral raises and overhead presses between runs. Aim for three times (with at least five minutes of boarding between sets) per session.



Ready? O-K!
All Star Cheer Squad
$40, playthq.com/allstarcheersquad
The Deal Two Wiimotes are your pom-poms. Build your own characters and captain your team to the finals.
Trainer Says "The variety of up, down, forward, back, and lateral arm and leg movements gives you a full-body step workout."
Work Harder To max out your cardio, choreograph moves that make you work your arms and legs at the same time. "


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

Okay, so I'm going to get off topic from the workout side of things for a minute.

Has anyone tried the new Ghostbusters game on the Wii yet? If so, is it any good?


----------



## Magpie (Feb 19, 2009)

Way to go Mona!


----------



## bookfiend (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks for all the info Prof.  Its not that easy to tell what benefit a game will give by the cover, nice to have someone figure it out for me.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Well, now all you enablers have me thinking about a Wii + Wii Fit.  Man, I've spent WAY too much money this month, and haven't been able to buy books because of it!  

But I have to do something about both weight & exercise; a medication I was on earlier this year caused me to pack on 35 pounds in just 12 weeks, and of course trying to get that back off is a nightmare when you have balance issues to begin with.  My back started hurting again at about 20 pounds additional, and I'm just sick of being in pain!  I hate exercise, period, so anything that might make it a bit more fun could be worth trying.

The bummer is that we really don't need another console; we have the Xbox360 and hubby loves it, plus his employer has all the major systems set up in various parts of their building with big ol' 50" plasmas attached and it seems like every known game under the sun.  LOL


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

I remember seeing this little video somewhere, where a guy was conducting an experiment by doing 30 minutes a day of Wii workout and not much else.  By the end of the month, he lost 11 pounds, which isn't bad at all.  So yea, every Wii helps.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Hah, 11lbs?? That's awesome!!


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

PJP said:


> MonaSW , Would you mind telling me where you got the Aerobics step platform ? That looks great and I'd love to pick up one . Our local Gamestop doesn't carry them but I did find one on Amazon that I think might be the same one . Thanks , PJP


This is the one I got: 

The only thing so far is occasionally it won't pick up a step or the program will say your weight has changed do you want to continue. I just say continue and it seems to do fine. I'm not sure if the missed steps are because the way I step on the board is different with the aerobics step or what. After I have used it a bit longer I will add a review with my impressions. It does seem perfectly stable, the other two I have looked at had some reports of not being stable. Your mileage may vary. 

Great analysis ProfCrash! I love the information on the different games too. I have heard great things about WiiCheer - but I'm not ready to go there yet. I've got 4 games now (Wii Fit, EA Sports Active, Active Life Outdoor Challenge and Wii Sports that comes with the Wii console).


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

I think the step is only good for providing height for the step exercises. If you use it at the start for the body check, your weight will be 19+ lbs lighter. Yikes. I like losing weight, but not like that. Oh well.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

MonaSW said:


> I think the step is only good for providing height for the step exercises. If you use it at the start for the body check, your weight will be 19+ lbs lighter. Yikes. I like losing weight, but not like that. Oh well.


Holy cow! When it gets here on Tuesday I will be practically SKINNY!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

LOL--I could use a 19 pound drop! What a boost to my ego that would be! 

Well, went ahead & got the console, Wii Fit, and an additional remote for DH (which was bundled with Wii Play). Delivery is set for Tuesday. I'm refusing to accessorize it for now though, enablers or not. Even if I did immediately fall in love with a bag for it. LOL Realistically, this thing isn't leaving my house unless I decide to return it, so the cutest bag is still pretty pointless in this case.

We're eyeballing the Disney DDR version, but as longtime Disney fanatics, the idea that they've remade a perfectly good song list for it gives me chills. We'll see how well we do with what's on order before picking up that one. I do like the fact that it's bundled with two of the dance mats so that at least we wouldn't have to buy an extra of those, and that it's aimed at the coordination-challenged, as one reviewer put it!

I hope this works; my biggest fear is that it will be too challenging for me, and I'll either get bored or discouraged with it. It's a little stomach-churning pricewise, but there were so many reviews of Wii fit that sounded an awful lot like me. "I normally hate exercise but...."


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

mwvickers said:


> Okay, so I'm going to get off topic from the workout side of things for a minute.
> 
> Has anyone tried the new Ghostbusters game on the Wii yet? If so, is it any good?


I haven't played it myself, but it's racking up decent reviews so far.

http://www.metacritic.com/games/platforms/wii/ghostbusters?q=ghostbusters


----------



## bookfiend (Feb 22, 2009)

Hey Victoria, there is also Decal Girl for the console, remote and nunchuck.  heh heh heh


----------



## bookfiend (Feb 22, 2009)

I would highly recommend something like this
I have one much like it, no more expensive batteries, and it has a cooling fan for the console


----------



## PJP (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks MonaSW , I'll probably pick one up and give it a try . I've been really enjoying wii fit and wii active .
The wii active is great but sometimes it get stuck on the bicep curls and isn't picking up my movement . Has that happened with anyone else ?
PJP


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

bookfiend said:


> Hey Victoria, there is also Decal Girl for the console, remote and nunchuck.  heh heh heh


I'm still refusing to consider a console decal.....well, except I WAS looking at matching dark burlwood skins for the Wii & the Xbox. LOL

But I did find this, which we'll be applying to a controller set for my husband. He likes monkeys.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

PJP said:


> Thanks MonaSW , I'll probably pick one up and give it a try . I've been really enjoying wii fit and wii active .
> The wii active is great but sometimes it get stuck on the bicep curls and isn't picking up my movement . Has that happened with anyone else ?
> PJP


I had some trouble with this at first, too. Be sure that you keep the remote and nunchuck parallel to the floor and pointing in the correct direction.


----------



## ferretluver (Mar 2, 2009)

marianner said:


> I had some trouble with this at first, too. Be sure that you keep the remote and nunchuck parallel to the floor and pointing in the correct direction.


I also am having trouble with the bicep curls not picking up my movement. Thank you for the tip. I will have to try it again today.


----------



## PJP (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks for the tip .I was really starting to get frustrated with it . I'll be more careful with the position of my hands.
PJP


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Well I now have my first non athletic kind of game for the Wii.
We have the Sports and Games and DDR and FIT.
Now I have the Wii WWII Aces game.
This is a fly the plane and shoot the targets and dogfight game.
Oh yeah, while keeping the plane in the air.

Not bad - normal Wii stuff, you got to get past the training before you are allowed to fly a mission.



Try it - you might like it.

Just sayin......


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

For those who enjoy Role Playing Games, the Zelda series is great. You can buy the original games over the net and the latest one is awesome. 

Just FYI.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> For those who enjoy Role Playing Games, the Zelda series is great. You can buy the original games over the net and the latest one is awesome.
> 
> Just FYI.


Which one is the latest one?

I saw the EA Sports Active mentioned is that good compare to the Fit? Is it more manly?


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Ok for all you wii peoples, how do I get my wii connected to the internet or other part? do I need to have a router?? Or can I just plug it into the internet modem?

thanks in advance, I'm sure if I had a moment I could find the directions to read but between chemistry and math, my brain is now mush!!

Theresam


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

My wii is connected via my wireless router....


----------



## ArmyWife (Mar 16, 2009)

I am in love with the new EA Active.

EA Sports Active

I did not think that the Wii Fit was very challenging. EA Active is definitely more challenging and can be used with or without the Wii Fit board. I have been just choosing random workouts right now...waiting to do the 30 day challenge once we come back from vacation.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

bkworm8it said:


> Ok for all you wii peoples, how do I get my wii connected to the internet or other part? do I need to have a router?? Or can I just plug it into the internet modem?


You'll need a router, unless you want to unplug your computer every time to hook up the Wii. You can get a good wireless router for well under $100.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> My wii is connected via my wireless router....


same with ours.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

ArmyWife said:


> I am in love with the new EA Active.
> 
> EA Sports Active
> 
> I did not think that the Wii Fit was very challenging. EA Active is definitely more challenging and can be used with or without the Wii Fit board. I have been just choosing random workouts right now...waiting to do the 30 day challenge once we come back from vacation.


Depends on your level of fitness, right now Wii Fit is perfect for me! But I also have EA Sports Active for the next level.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

We use a wireless router.

The latest Zelda is Twilight Princess. I have gotten to the final castle but not finished it. For some reason this is not unusual for me. I get to the final castel and don't finish. I am not sure why. I enjoy the games but I never finish the final castle. (shrugs)


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Well, the Wii arrived last night (Wii Fit was delayed by a day for some reason....grrr.....).  My first thought was "holy crap, this thing is TINY!"  LOL  It's sitting side by side with the Xbox, which only serves to emphasize the size. 

Since we didn't set it up until after the baseball game (another grr......stupid M's), we didn't get a whole lot of time to play with it last night, but I have to admit we had a lot of fun just goofing off with Bowling, Baseball, and playing through the mini games on Wii Play.  I'm definitely intrigued to see how we like Wii Fit.  I certainly wore out about as quickly as I thought I would just playing the non exercise stuff.

While I bought it for the exercise--after all, we have the Xbox--I think we'll end up using it for fun more often than I expected.


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

Does anyone know if there is a way to change your goal on the Wii Fit? I accidentally put that I wanted to gain weight instead of losing it... Of course, that would definitely be easier...


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Congrats Victoria, have you picket out your decal girl skin for your wii yet? LOL


----------



## bookfiend (Feb 22, 2009)

Aravis60 said:


> Does anyone know if there is a way to change your goal on the Wii Fit? I accidentally put that I wanted to gain weight instead of losing it... Of course, that would definitely be easier...


As far as I know, the only way is to wait out the two weeks, and then make the change you want.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Ow. Ow ow ow ow ow.....

I can feel where my thirty minutes on Wii Fit yesterday had an effect. I can also feel where day two with bowling has about killed my arm. LOL At least I won this time!

Not so sure I'm going to make it onto Fit for long today. I'm in such poor shape after a year of medical stuff, I may have to go every other day until my body stops protesting quite so loudly. Now where did I leave the Advil? 



Rasputina said:


> Congrats Victoria, have you picket out your decal girl skin for your wii yet? LOL


I did look again last night, but nothing jumped out at me. Thank heavens! I'm still figuring it will be skins just for the controllers, but I'm sure with enough talk from the enablers, it will end up being the whole shebang.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

We have a hello kitty skin set we got off ebay. LOL


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> We have a hello kitty skin set we got off ebay. LOL


I'd be all over that! Hubby, on the other hand......


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

So, has nobody tried the new Ghostbusters game yet?


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks all for the connection info. For know I'll just unplug my modem from the computer and move it to the wii when needed.  I have a wireless G router but the darn thing just doesnt work 90% of the time, so I've got to save for a new, better one.

thanks again

theresam


----------



## cytorath (Jun 27, 2009)

Unless you have kids, buy a PS3 and not a Wii.  I have a Wii and my friend has a PS3 and the graphics are so much better on the PS3.  The Wii is very inovative, but it has the feeling that it was rushed into production and isn't quite finished yet.  Most of the games have very cartoonish graphics and very limited options.  Almost all of the games have no options for the controller, whatever they programmed, you get.  I am not dissatisfied with my Wii, but I have two little boys who love to play it.  While the PS3 is an expensive purchase, I don't know anyone who has one that isn't completely satisfied with it.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I have all three gaming systems and prefer the Wii to the PS3 and XBox 360. It is not all about the graphics for me. I prefer the types of games you can play with the Wii. But that is me. My fiance prefers the XBox 360 because of the games that are available.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

ProfCrash said:


> I have all three gaming systems and prefer the Wii to the PS3 and XBox 360. It is not all about the graphics for me. I prefer the types of games you can play with the Wii. But that is me. My fiance prefers the XBox 360 because of the games that are available.


I tend to agree--the Xbox 360 and the PS3 are graphics oriented and aimed at a different audience. I don't think it necessarily has anything to do with age, but rather the types of games you prefer to play. I personally think the 360 still blows everything else out of the water when it comes to graphics, but the only time I pick up the controllers for it is when I'm cleaning up after my husband. It's his toy, and I couldn't care less about it. The Wii, on the other hand, is a lot more fun for me even when it's disguised as exercise.

Already, with the Wii in the house less than a week, the 360 has been shoved aside, and now as we're looking at possible game additions to the household, the discussion immediately comes up as to which system we should buy for. Each system has its strengths, and some games just plain & simple will be better suited to one or the other.


----------



## bookfiend (Feb 22, 2009)

I was just wondering if those of you who bought the ea Sports Active, and tried the 30-day challenge would mind sharing your results.  I'm intrested to know how well it worked, and if it kept you coming back for more.  Also if you enjoyed it, or were mostly frustrated.  There are so many bad reviews, I would like to hear from a user I trust to give me an honest review.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

bookfiend said:


> I was just wondering if those of you who bought the ea Sports Active, and tried the 30-day challenge would mind sharing your results. I'm intrested to know how well it worked, and if it kept you coming back for more. Also if you enjoyed it, or were mostly frustrated. There are so many bad reviews, I would like to hear from a user I trust to give me an honest review.


I didn't complete the 30-day challenge, but that is really due more to my lack of discipline than to the game itself  Seriously, it was a good workout, and I really need to get back into it again. I'd recommend it. I haven't tried My Personal Trainer, though.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm still using WiiFit instead of EA Sports Active right now so I can't help you there. (But I can mention that my boyfriend who doesn't ever work out has also started using it.  Now that is worth it right there.)


----------



## bookfiend (Feb 22, 2009)

I walked by this in the store today, anyone have any thoughts?

I haven't heard of My personal trainer, but I do have my fitness coach. I like it, but it is more like an exercise video than a game. The only difference is It changes up the routine, whereas a video does not. I use it for cardio.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

bookfiend said:


> I haven't heard of My personal trainer, but I do have my fitness coach.


That could very well be what I meant


----------

